# 1



## dangerwoman (Nov 19, 2006)

self portrait.
eeeek.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Nov 19, 2006)

Aww, you're too cute!!


----------



## dangerwoman (Nov 19, 2006)

hah aw thanks!
(i think its my (faux)furry coat thats too cute  )


----------



## Shakka Brah (Nov 19, 2006)

^maybe its the eyes and freckles.
Nice photo but it seems a little bit too contrasty for me. I do like it though


----------



## bitteraspects (Nov 19, 2006)

indeed. hazel eyes + freckles = hot stuff

i like the artistic composition of the shot. not bad for a selfie


----------



## dangerwoman (Nov 19, 2006)

Shakka Brah said:
			
		

> ^maybe its the eyes and freckles.
> Nice photo but it seems a little bit too contrasty for me. I do like it though


thanks.

mm, its a bit overcontrasted (to my taste, i guess.) and blown out in spots... im working on another version which i will post when its done


----------



## dangerwoman (Nov 19, 2006)

bitteraspects said:
			
		

> indeed. hazel eyes + freckles = hot stuff
> 
> i like the artistic composition of the shot. not bad for a selfie



i feel all self concious and weird when shooting/retouching/posting a self portrait :er:  


heh.


----------



## SouL (Nov 19, 2006)

really artistic performance....well done!


----------



## dangerwoman (Nov 19, 2006)

muuuch less editing


----------



## Shakka Brah (Nov 19, 2006)

I like this one much better.


----------



## ZakAttack (Nov 19, 2006)

you are very pretty!!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 20, 2006)

Too much photoshop for me, but that's just my lousy opinion.


----------



## bitteraspects (Nov 20, 2006)

i like your edit. it gives it a different feel. sometimes heavy post production is nice. im so tempted to give it a try myself. lol.


----------



## Puscas (Nov 20, 2006)

It's a very nice picture. I love the colors. You have beautiful eyes, but they don't seem to be as sharp as they could be (or am I mistaking?). 



pascal


----------



## bitteraspects (Nov 20, 2006)

it could be sharpened a little, but it looks ok how it is.
ive been messing with this pic since she put it up. lol. those eyes are stunning.


----------



## Ab$olut (Nov 20, 2006)

Very pretty Like the one without the editing as with any portrait more natural the better!


----------



## Andrew Snyder (Nov 20, 2006)

This is so good. The comp is PERFECT. What was your light source(s)?

And what was this shot on? Is that a fake Hassy crop or is it legit?

Either way this is stunning. I'd be very proud of a self portait that nice. Your eyes are just glowing!


----------



## dangerwoman (Nov 20, 2006)

Andrew Snyder said:
			
		

> This is so good. The comp is PERFECT. What was your light source(s)?
> 
> And what was this shot on? Is that a fake Hassy crop or is it legit?
> 
> Either way this is stunning. I'd be very proud of a self portait that nice. Your eyes are just glowing!




haha thanks.
erm, my light source was a lamp, 
and i shot it with my powershot. lol


----------



## dangerwoman (Nov 20, 2006)

ZakAttack said:
			
		

> you are very pretty!!




haha aw. thanks.
(photoshop helps that a bit  )


----------



## Nikolai (Nov 20, 2006)

Beautiful, I love it (you).


----------



## Shakka Brah (Nov 20, 2006)

damn looks like dangerwoman is getting a fan club


----------



## bitteraspects (Nov 20, 2006)

yup. i even made a poster of her and put it on my wall...








lol. j/k


----------



## Nurd (Nov 20, 2006)

I dunno I like the first one better. I can't really explain it. I just like that style. You are very pretty though.


----------



## dangerwoman (Nov 20, 2006)

youre all sweet


----------



## JTHphoto (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful shot, and beautiful eyes. This portrait reminds me of the photos of that Afghan girl taken by Steve McMurry for the covers of National Geographic. check it out... http://magma.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/afghangirl/ and this is an interesting read about how they went back to find her after 17 years to get the second photo... How they found her...


----------



## Mohain (Nov 21, 2006)

I like the first one best. I think the high contrast works here :thumbup:


----------



## oCyrus55 (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, dangerwoman has gained a fan club pretty quickly.  

edit: Cool shots though


----------



## AprilRamone (Nov 21, 2006)

I actually like the first one better too.  Except, I wonder if you could pull back those bright highlights some on your face?  Love your freckles!  I wish I had them..they are so cute


----------



## CrazyAva (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow, great shot.  You are very pretty.  I always wanted red hair and green eyes  You can keep your freckles though cause freckles usually means fair skin and I am fond of my complexion.    You did wonderful on this one.  I am terrible at self portraits.


----------



## mcphotography (Nov 25, 2006)

great shot - first version is my favorite


----------



## PetersCreek (Nov 30, 2006)

Count me among those who actually like the first edit over the second.  While I generally prefer "natural-looking" portraits, I really like the illustration-like quality of the image in the OP.  The sharpness, saturation, and the darker treatment of hair and fur in contrast to the fairness of your face all give the image much more _oomph_ IMO.


----------

